# Watery Broth



## ShellyCooks (Jan 11, 2020)

I need some advice for a friend.  I often make my own broths and they are always good.  My friend made chicken broth today with bones from roasted chicken.  She asked me to taste it.  It had very little flavor (watery) even though she added onion, garlic, celery, carrots, and spices.  I think she added too much water and probably didn’t let the broth simmer long enough.  I told her to bring the broth to a boil and then simmer it until it reduces a little more.  Does anyone have another suggestion?  I hate to see her dump the broth down the drain. Thanks in advance for any help!  Happy New Year!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes, she needs to reduce the broth, and if she can, purchace some chicjen wings to simmer in it for an hour or so.  Browning the wings first will give better flavor.  After letting the broth simmer, strain through a mesh sieve.    Seaon with sage, salt, and pepprt to taste.

Me, I. Pick all the meat from the bones, and put it back into the broth, or make chicken salad for sandwiches.  Hope that helps.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## ShellyCooks (Jan 12, 2020)

Thank you, Chief.  I’ll tell her what you suggested and, hopefully, the broth will improve.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 12, 2020)

Has she added any salt? Chicken stock is usually pretty flavorless without it, although Chief's suggestion will also help.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 12, 2020)

A little acid like lemon juice or apple cider vinegar will help to bring up the flavor or you could toss in a packet or two of chicken-flavored bouillon when no one is looking.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2020)

When my batch of chicken stock is approaching completion (4-6 hours of simmering) I remove all the solids, skim off some fat and bring it to a boil to reduce the liquid. I do tastings until it tastes great. For each tasting I add tiny sprinkle of salt to the spoonful of stock so I can fairly judge the flavor. As GG said, unsalted stock isn't great tasting.Adding a dash of salt give you an amazing transformation.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks to all of you for your suggestions!  I helped my friend this morning — we brought the broth to a boil and then simmered it for several hours.  We added salt, cider vinegar, and more roasted chicken bones.  The broth turned out soooo much better.  My friend is very happy and thanks all of you!  She is now using the broth to make chicken noodle soup.  It should be great!!!  &#55357;&#56843;


----------



## Kevin86 (Jan 19, 2020)

Add a can of tomatoes some soya sauce some bbq sauce etc. You reduce down with that in it or a can of condensed soup etc adds a layer of flavour. Or get a box of broth take out some water and replace it.


----------



## Bama-Rick (Jan 21, 2020)

tell her to add one chicken bouillon cube works wonders


----------



## taxlady (Jan 21, 2020)

Kevin86 said:


> Add a can of tomatoes some soya sauce some bbq sauce etc. You reduce down with that in it or a can of condensed soup etc adds a layer of flavour. Or get a box of broth take out some water and replace it.





Bama-Rick said:


> tell her to add one chicken bouillon cube works wonders



Those suggestions would probably rescue the stock. But, they don't really help in terms of learning how to make good, tasty stock. And, reduction and more bones already vastly improved that stock.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 22, 2020)

Reduce it and add a dollop of Better than Boullion


----------

